# Lets See Your Thoroughbreds!



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I apologise in advance if there is already a thread about this. I have had a lot of experience over the last 10 years with thoroughbreds, especially OTTB's. Over all I don't think they are a breed for every one, but I love them, and enjoy riding them. I was taking some pictures of my BO's thoroughbreds and thought I would share.

If you have photos or stories about your thoroughbreds, feel free to post them here

The first picture is Missy and Willy. Missy is owned by my BO, and willy by her sister. he is 23 and she is 22. they have lived and done endurance together for 12+ years, my BO has owned Missy since she was 3. Missy has had four amazing foals, one dies of colic, the other three are still on the farm. Both these horses are amazing trail horses, and they have such a bond. Recently missy was peacefully overthrown from her position of alpha mare in the herd, and now her daughter reigns as lead mare.

The second is her daughter, victory. She is a maiden mare, 5 months pregnant with her first foal. Various issues prevented her from reaching her full potential on the track, but she is well bred, and enjoying her life as a trail horse and soon mother.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's my sweetie. Racing name is Illustrious Kiss. Won about 60K in his short 3 year career. Raced on the NY circuit, Belmont, Aqueduct and Saratoga. He is now a happy eventer, hunter pacer, trail rider, and his mommy loves him.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

my ottb Nova.


















My girl is four in the first picture after her first show and three in the second one. That was the first time she was ever away from home in a year and before that was only for vet visits. She is just an amazingly versatile girl and she's SUPER SUPER calm


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

My boy, Red. Racing name was Cactus Lighting. His registered name is Simply Red.
He's a GREAT boy, only 9 but so thoughtful and very non-reactive for a TB, especially OTTB. He had a pretty pathetic racing career, only 14 starts and 1 win. 

He enjoys his Uncle Jimmys hanging balls. 

































































Okay, I'm done.


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

My best friend and I have two OTTB's that we absolutely adore. The dark bay is Gambler (Savemyspotimbeting) and the gray is Pilot (Still Ours).


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, everyone's TBs are absolutely beautiful!

I always told myself that when I bought a horse, I would _not_ be getting a TB. Not because I didn't like their personality (I love it), but because I absolutely hated how light boned most of the racing bred TBs were. And then I said, well, if I _did_ get a TB, it would NOT be a light boned racing bred type.


Guess who I fell in love with? LOL










A noodle-legged, short necked, racing bred yearling  she just sort of fell into my lap and wiggled her way into my heart, and now I wouldn't trade her for the stockiest, most versatile, loudest colored QH/Paint (my original 'dream horse') in the world. I think the only thing about her that fit my bill is that she's going to be very short (2 years old and 14hh right now) but I love her to death. You won't find a more eager to please little horse. She isn't registered due to being neglected, then orphaned, then neglected, then rescued, then neglected again- and she has some pretty horrific battle scars including a floppy right ear, but I love her to pieces and she has TOTALLY made me a TB fan.


Pardon her weight; she fluctuates like crazy because she's growing to make up for lost time after such poor nutrition for a while.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

mine are old. there are a couple of pics of them in 'my barn ' not very good pics.
Cider ran until he was 13, won some $$ , then tossed away. Tomis never won, was tried as a broodmare ,never took, then in a trailer wreck, then tossed away .


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I LOVE OTTBS. Keep the photos coming, so I can keep drooooling xD


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's my sweet girl. 4 year old, raced one time. I've had her about two years, but I just started working with her in August. She makes me so happy 

Just standing around









At a lesson









First show, dressage portion (went bad due to warming up too late, but still fun!)









The "I'm in a new place, who are all these horses!?" look









First time jumping a course









I love thoroughbreds! Especially my thoroughbred, but I am biased


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is my 4 year old OTTB. I just got him in april, and he hasn't even been off the track for a year. My Jumper prospect 





































I love him to bits!!!


Here he is, at the track:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Theatrical Affair, our horses are closely related on the dam's side. Roberto a few generations back, is most likely responsible for your horse's nice jump. I didn't even know my could jump well until he recently leaped over a 5' gate from a near stand still a few weeks ago. I'm only schooling 2'7", so I guess now I need to get my butt into gear. Enjoy him. He looks like he will make a fantastic jumper.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Do appendixes count ??? 

This is Drifter! He is a 16.2 Appendix, but honestly has more TB than QH in him. His QH side is made up of Appendix stallions who won enough points to be a "quarter horse" and breed to a TB for another appendix. The cycle continues.. Great Grandson of Seattle Slew on his dam's side. His grandfather is Turkey shoot.





























Whiskey (Cadoc Cheval) is a 4 1/2 year old Appendix as well. Got him from some less than ideal conditions so we are working on that. His sire is Giant's Causeway, so he is a Storm Cat grandbaby! I cant wait until he blossoms into his own. I think he should be fairly pretty once he figures himself out.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's my baby girl, Buea Oak, aka Alahna! She had 25 starts with 5 wins and multiple places/shows. I believe she was retired because of a blown out knee, but she's perfectly sound now and will continue to a gaming and cow pony career 

A before and after, plus one from her second ride undersaddle after I decided to restart her and her first show!

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I love the posts with past race pictures!

Does it count if they are thoroughbred crosses? This is Mojo and he is not the color of a traditional thoroughbred (that's where the cross comes in) but he is built like one, he behaves like one, and he runs like he just came off the track. He sounds like a freight train, and he handles like one when at a full run. We actually tilled a makeshift race track along the inside of our 20 acre field so I have a place to let him stretch his legs. I actually prefer playing with dressage moves on him. He handles well when collected. Once I turn him loose, it's go time and it's hard to bring him back. My ultimate goal is to start jumping him. At 16.2, he's at least got the legs and the height.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Iseul, he's gorgeous! You've done an incredible job with him. Love the shot of him tied to the trailer. And of course as you see by my guy posted right after you, I'm very partial to buzz cuts.  He looks great!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! She's come such a long ways, I'd never have imagined she'd end up as she is now! She handled her first show sooo well, I was very proud. Everyone there LOVED her!

I usually like a long mane, but hers was ruined when I got her (rubbed off to the point of a bloody scab halfway down her neck D: ) and I thought the mohawk looked perfect on her  it looks great on your guy too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

And since I just remembered I have a few, here's a very...blurry (lol) racing pic of her winning her second race.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oops. I called her a him.  Sorry about that. Great race shot too! It's too bad someone let her become so neglected after giving them her all. Glad she's in good hands now.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks  and no problem..the farrier still calls her a him xD
The thing is, apparently she was suppose to be this guys new barrel horse for the big shows he goes to, but he only rode her once and "didn't have time"..He only rode her once because he was absolutely ridiculous and confused the ever living..anything out of her, haha. And then the ad said that she's "unpredictable"..The only thing I haven't been able to predict is her undersaddle freak moments. And those really aren't that bad, she'll dance in place or bolt..and all you have to do is holler hey or turn her and she goes back to normal, lol. Apparently the guy's wife was terrified of her and wanted a pleasure horse, so she was being sold..Oh well, I got the best of that problem  She has soo much heart. She's very into her own ways, but with a bit of persuasion/incentive, she gives everything she has to do as asked. That's what I love about thoroughbreds. Plus, she has cow sense somehow! How sweet is that!? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is my TB, Andy! Racing name is De Anza. He had eight starts but I'm pretty sure he didn't place in any of them, so he flunked out of his racing career. He likes people, food, and shoulder scratches. 
























Looking after my non-horsey mother


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

This is my OTTB Bo, race name and show name Omdurman. He is a 10 year old gelding by a Great British horse called Desert Sun and out of a New Zealand mare called Theatre Talk. He had 39 starts 3 wins, 8 seconds and 3 thirds with a career prize total of $51,455.00 AUD. He was a stayer and ran distances ranging from1400m - 2200m. He injured his front right suspensory around October 2008. He came back from that injury in May 2009 and 3 months later was out with the same injury. 

His jockey saved him from the knackers with the intention of using him as a riding horse for his girlfriend, he went out into a paddock for some rest and recuperation. Fast forward 3 years, and he was still in that paddock and he had been surrendered in place of board to the property owner who is a friend of my instructor. She suggested that me and a friend take him on, see what he was like and sell him on, otherwise he was going to be put down. 

I fell in love with him and paid my friend her share for him. He is one of the sweetest horses I have ever worked with. He is laid back, chilled out and honest. He has a few quirks... He is a windsucker and is really, really attached to my other horse, but I wouldn't change him for the world.

He is now mostly a dressage horse due to it putting less strain on his legs but he has done a little bit of jumping, nothing over 70cms but he seems to enjoy it and my vet has checked him over and advised that as long as he continues to not have any problems, he will be fine to jump. He also loves the beach and water, if his water buckets were big enough, he would probably climb in them.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

NaeNae, Alahna LOVES water too! Everytime we get to a large enough puddle or a creek/river, she stops and paws at it with her face down so it gets splashed, lol. Everyone laughed at us at the show because there was a huge puddle in the lower arena and she was the ONLY horse that woule continue cantering through it and if we'd walk through it, I'd have to tap her on the butt to get her moving again or she'd paw there all day if I let her, haha.

And he's beautiful! It would've been such a shame if he'd have been put down!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Iseul said:


> NaeNae, Alahna LOVES water too! Everytime we get to a large enough puddle or a creek/river, she stops and paws at it with her face down so it gets splashed, lol. Everyone laughed at us at the show because there was a huge puddle in the lower arena and she was the ONLY horse that woule continue cantering through it and if we'd walk through it, I'd have to tap her on the butt to get her moving again or she'd paw there all day if I let her, haha.
> 
> And he's beautiful! It would've been such a shame if he'd have been put down!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha Iseul, Bo will go through water in the arena, it's that beach, streams and his water bucket that he plays in. 

Thanks, I think he's pretty handsome


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

his sire *over*

















miover soon to be 8 yrs old (31st september)

prob now 2 yrs off the track









did look like this last summer but dropped it all in winter grrrr

few pics from racing
BADHORSE at Newcastle on Mar 05, 2011 :: No. 194229

MIOVER at on Jan 14, 2011 :: No. 178448

MIOVER at on Jan 14, 2011 :: No. 178459

BADHORSE at Newcastle on Mar 05, 2011 :: No. 194231


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Love this thread - I'm a huge TB/OTTB lover.

I have two horses to share: Pepe and Dimka.


Pepe: 15.2hh Brown OTTB Gelding

I learnt to ride on this horse in the last 11months, going from a girl who could not rise trot, and was bucked/thrown/bolted off by Pepe, to the confident rider I am today. He was offered for sale to me by his owner many a time but I did not have the time and money to support him unfortnuately so he went up for lease (and still available for sale) to a friend of mine. This horse, along with my instructors, has taught me the good and the bad of horse riding with a few tumbles along the way (all which were my fault, except one).
We had our ups and downs, but over the time we had created a bond strong enough to get us through the hard times and laugh together with the good times. 

I was able to help move him and settle him into his new home, and also go to his first outing (PC) since racing and have heard he is going really well, so I am really happy he and my friend are happy together.
This quirky horse will always hold a special place in my heart.
This boy made me love OTTBs..

I've included a few pictures of him (including a picture from one of my first lessons!)











Now on to Dimka.

I had been looking for a horse to ride due to the horse I had been riding for the last 11mo was being leased out, and the other horses which his owner had I did not feel would challenge me and help me improve my riding.
After looking for about a month, I was approached by one of the girls I have met previously at the riding school I worked for - her mum had stepped in to do some instructing whilst my instructor was out of action - spoke with me and suggested a few horses which live on her property. 
One of those suggested was a 16.3hh Chestnut TB gelding, who was at the PC day I was attending with my previous riding horse and his leasee. 

That is how I ended up riding Dimka (I am riding him 3x a week - but not currently as I have a broken wrist as a result of riding). Since riding him he is now going on the bit and we are working on working in frame and also jumping (including landing on the correct lead). I have a riding blog which has a blog from when I met him, until current. Here's the link: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/~riding-blog~-halleyscomet-dimka-255618/

Here are some pictures (many more are in the blog )


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

God, I love OTTBs. I always get so baffled when I see one being ridden like they were started as a riding horse, when in actuality, they used to gallop at full speed every day for their job. 

Thoroughbreds are so versatile in general, it's amazing what they are capable of.


----------



## TAPITOTTB (Jul 11, 2013)

Ask and you shall receive! :lol:

This is my OTTB, 8 year old Bait and Switch
64 Career Starts $126K in earnings. Finger Lakes, Laurel Park, Charlestown, Timonium.










And in his racing days....


----------



## TAPITOTTB (Jul 11, 2013)

And here are the other two that are at the farm.

Roses for Maria (A favorite here on the Laurel/Pimlico circuit) she's in foal to Thirsty Giant for a 2014 foal to race.










And her daughter, Ghostly Sky


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My 3yo filly by Hartley's Spirit out of Virelay {Laranto}




























As a 2yo:









Please excuse her imperfect work. I'm only on her in the second photo, and she's very green still.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Mmm.. My TB.. is named Dan his racing/Registered name is Danamite. His pedigree is here Danamite Horse Pedigree .. He didn't have a very successful racing career... But He was retrained as a Hunter/Jumper mount. He was originally from Manitoba, then ended up in Leduc, AB, then moved waay up north here to the Yukon. Long story short... the girl who brought him up here fell off him got scared and he pretty sat in a small corral for a few years. She then up and left him with her ex who had no idea about horses or how to take care of him.. My friend purchased him from this guy and had him for a few months but ended up getting a horse wrangling job in Asia for a movie set.. So I bought him. He was underweight ribs/hips showing so I spent a few months getting him back up to par then he had a serious accident in May at the place he was boarded.. and so he's been off this year recovering at home. Any who ... here's my bad *** brown  prepare for picture overload! Dan <3


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Dan is absolutely stunning! Same color/markings as my gal too...if she ends up half a good looking as he is, I'll be a happy girl.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Dan is absolutely stunning! Same color/markings as my gal too...if she ends up half a good looking as he is, I'll be a happy girl.


Thank you  I'm sure your filly will be a stunner as well when she's all grown up.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Kla, I've never seen some of these pictures of Dan. Oh my word!!!!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

xlionesss said:


> Kla, I've never seen some of these pictures of Dan. Oh my word!!!!


 Sure is a handsome devil huh? LOL just wait til next year when I can actually start riding him.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lovely to see all these TB's - they are a very much misaligned and misunderstood breed - we have had several and they were all lovely horses with so much to offer.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry - just realised my pictures didnt work, so I thought I'd repost 

Love this thread - I'm a huge TB/OTTB lover.

I have two horses to share: Pepe and Dimka.


Pepe: 15.2hh Brown OTTB Gelding

I learnt to ride on this horse in the last 11months, going from a girl who could not rise trot, and was bucked/thrown/bolted off by Pepe, to the confident rider I am today. He was offered for sale to me by his owner many a time but I did not have the time and money to support him unfortnuately so he went up for lease (and still available for sale) to a friend of mine. This horse, along with my instructors, has taught me the good and the bad of horse riding with a few tumbles along the way (all which were my fault, except one).
We had our ups and downs, but over the time we had created a bond strong enough to get us through the hard times and laugh together with the good times. 

I was able to help move him and settle him into his new home, and also go to his first outing (PC) since racing and have heard he is going really well, so I am really happy he and my friend are happy together.
This quirky horse will always hold a special place in my heart.
This boy made me love OTTBs..

I've included a few pictures of him (including a picture from one of my first lessons!)









































Now on to Dimka. (16.3hh Chestnut OTTB Gelding)

I had been looking for a horse to ride due to the horse I had been riding for the last 11mo was being leased out, and the other horses which his owner had I did not feel would challenge me and help me improve my riding.
After looking for about a month, I was approached by one of the girls I have met previously at the riding school I worked for - her mum had stepped in to do some instructing whilst my instructor was out of action - spoke with me and suggested a few horses which live on her property. 
One of those suggested was a 16.3hh Chestnut TB gelding, who was at the PC day I was attending with my previous riding horse and his leasee. 

That is how I ended up riding Dimka (I am riding him 3x a week - but not currently as I have a broken wrist as a result of riding). Since riding him he is now going on the bit and we are working on working in frame and also jumping (including landing on the correct lead). I have a riding blog which has a blog from when I met him, until current. Here's the link: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/~riding-blog~-halleyscomet-dimka-255618/

Here are some pictures (many more of Dimka and I are in the blog :smile


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

This is Casady Brook Hill. I got him as a 5 y.o. OTTB and he was my first horse. I was lucky that he didn't kill me because we were both so green but over the 10 years I owned him he taught me more about horses and riding than any trainer could have. He passed away last year at the age of 16 due to a terrible bout of colic. These pictures are from the first year I owned him...he definitely wasn't ready for showing and neither was I but things got better from here!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

'My' new tb. Her owner is a close friend who I break and ride horses for. I was with her when she picked this beauty up from the track. She's asked me to retrain her and said I could use her for anything I wanted. She's being just started and taught to trust again after being abused by a trainer with a heavy drinking habit as well as a heavy temper. I'm hoping to use her for either eventing or jumping when I get out of college and she turns 5. She's only been ridden twice since coming off the track this summer and she's only three currently. Her racing name is Pinkilicious.

Pictures to follow


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Karisel (Jul 6, 2012)

Since I already spam this entire forum with my horse, here are some recents of little Rome!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

awesome, love the pictures! here are a few more for you.

stormy(chestnut), Victory(dark bay) and Freda(grey), all OTTB's.



another one of Freda and her flying trot.



the three new girls, just off the track, perky, ida and diva. Ida is already sold as a eventing prospect, perky will be restarted and sold as a prospect in the spring, Diva is just pasture sound and will be a brood mare.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I received "Lil", Registered name is Fabulous Lil E, from the Humane Society of North Texas, underweight and abused. Have a copy of her papers, I contacted the Jockey Club, she has had 4 races, no wins. I use her for pleasure, my pleasure, trail rides. She LOVES it! She's still a little thin on her top line, Can't get her to fill out. She's a cribber, and every time, she finally looks like she's filling out. She starts cribbing more, and looses it!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Wow, there are some stunning TBs in this thread <3


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Awww I am loving this thread!! So cool to see everyone's TB's and track babies being superstars! :clap:

I am definitely going to dig up some photos of my girl to share as well!


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

I have wanted a horse all my life, and at age 16, my dream came true. I got a job and earned the money to buy and take care of an amazing OTTB, Light The Dawn, aka Jethro. I took "online riding lessons". I would ride, send in the video, get critiqued, and try again. Not the best method, but my town is 120 miles from anywhere, and the only other horsemen in the area have abusive methods, and dont believe the horse deserves to be comfortable while riding. My horse and I were learning entry level Dressage.

Unfortunately after nine months or so, some of the locals (who mainly race their "money machines" were complaining about how im wasting a good racer. My stuff started getting stolen, locks cut, gate getting opened, etc. Basically I think they were aiming for me to get fed up and sell him so they could make him a racer again.

After they started abusing him, I decided selling him was the best option. He is now safe and happy 200 miles away (take that local jerks!). 

He meant so much to me. He brought me out of a dark place when no one else could. He gave me a reason to get up in the morning, and something to look forward to. Maybe someday I'll get him back. He has been through a few homes since leaving me..


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is Belle (first show I took her to)


and after a fun ride


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

Clava said:


> Here is Belle (first show I took her to)
> 
> 
> and after a fun ride


Wow I've never seen a bridle like that! Does it work like a bridle with a flash? But then isn't the noseband way to low? Sorry, its just very interesting:lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> awesome, love the pictures! here are a few more for you.
> 
> stormy(chestnut), Victory(dark bay) and Freda(grey), all OTTB's.
> 
> ...


WOW you have some pretty OTTBs! I'm loving the middle mare in the second picture, what a lovely face!


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

All yall's horses are gorgeous!!! Gah, I love thoroughbreds!!!


----------



## dapples and greys (Jun 21, 2013)

Clava said:


> Here is Belle (first show I took her to)
> 
> 
> and after a fun ride


I love that first picture


----------



## dapples and greys (Jun 21, 2013)

I ride two OTTBs

This is Grass. His race name was Grab Some Grass and he is 12 years old, about 16.3hh. He is very green but will make a great hunter one day!








This is Sou. Her race name was Souvenir Point and she is 8 years old, 15.2hh. My trainer bought her two years ago and she has turned out to be one heck of a jumper!







They are both very talented ponies


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

konikirule said:


> Wow I've never seen a bridle like that! Does it work like a bridle with a flash? But then isn't the noseband way to low? Sorry, its just very interesting:lol:


 
It is just a drop noseband (a bit old fashioned these days but getting more popular again), it is supposed to be lower than a cavesson noseband and prevent the mouth gaping wide. It does act like a flash, but is much neater and you don't get the pulled down noseband look of a poorly fitted flash. Actually it wasn't correct for the showing class, but she went well in it and we still came third.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

This is Big Bob! An OOTB, 6 years old (I think) and is a dream!

Excuse my position I was adjusting myself hahah


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Beautiful creatures!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

My 17hh 5 year old OTTB Oliver, whose race name was Excellency. On the 27th I'll have had him 6 months  Now turned hack out horse, in training for Reining.


----------



## joejenn06 (Oct 14, 2013)

I just love TB's and just had to get one, This is our baby Goody 10 year old 15.2....We got him about 3 months ago and have a lot of work do with them, His last owner did not do much with them for the last 2 years...But so far he is a joy and a sweetheart .

the day we got him



month or so later



After his hill workout


then him over the weekend


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

You all have such gorgeous tbs! 

He's not mine, but here's my ottb lesson horse, Ben (a.k.a. Better Than Bentley). He's a real sweetheart, falls asleep when I'm tacking him up and everything :3


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

This is Romeo, my boy 15.3 hh 8 year rising 9, training to be eventer


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

dapples and greys said:


> I ride two OTTBs
> 
> This is Grass. His race name was Grab Some Grass and he is 12 years old, about 16.3hh. He is very green but will make a great hunter one day!
> View attachment 299073
> ...


Grass looks just like my tb mare
Idk it might just be me


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I had two OTTBs they were full brothers and both over 17HH. I named them Atlantys and Aesc.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

Cute boys Roux! How ever did you manage to tell them apart? XD


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I know they were almost twins! If you look closely Aesc is a dapple Grey and Atlantys was a flea-bit grey. Aesc was a finger taller and he was more fine boned. Other than they they were two peas in a pod! I have their racing records somewhere they both raced briefly but Aesc did better he placed a few times Atlantys had some starts but nothing else.


----------



## ccowan06 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Here are a few pics of my friend's thoroughbred ex racer Marron (I have her on loan):


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, these girls don't belong to me. They are my grandfather's OTTB mares, both now in retirement.

Marie (raced as Marie Song) had an unsuccessful racing career. She was claimed multiple times and the last owner that raced her ran her into the ground. My grandfather purchased her with multiple fractures in both front legs. She was on stall rest for a very long time, but made a full recovery. She is only 8 but no one in our family has made an effort to ride or retrain her. She's just living the good life! She has the same birthday as my great grandmother, so she is kept in the family mostly for sentimental reasons. My grandmother really loves her. Even though my grandmother doesn't ride, she likes to watch Marie in the pasture and groom her.



















My grandfather bought Echo (raced as Echo Land) as a two-year-old and raced her. He had friends that trained racehorses and was talked into it by them. She was somewhat successful and won a few stakes and allowance races at Penn National and Charlestown, before she was retired. She has a cyst on her epiglottis that makes it difficult for her to breathe. My grandfather chose to retire her instead of performing surgery to remove the cyst. Echo is now 13. The newly-purchased family farm, Echo Land Farm, is named after her. She is our mascot!

She's the one splashing in the water:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

a few more I took Saturday. first is my BO's main saddle horse.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My crazy insane 4 year old OTTB giving a riding lesson to an 8 year old green rider.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

a very athletic event/jump/dressage prospect, off the track this year


BO's sisters gelding. love him


just off the track. very sweet 10 year old gelding


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Kiltsrhott, I love Marie! They are all beautiful, but there is something about her that I really like.


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

One of my broodmares, She Burns Sum, winner of $78k. Got injured and eventually broke down, failed as a broodmare (didn't take the first breeding) so it was slaughter or rehome. I took her  she's a love and 5 months pregnant :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Your grey looks just like mine! The brown spots.. and dapples all over.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is my newest addition to the family. His name is Bentley. Racing name is Indy Forest


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I've already shared photos of my girl on this thread but I have some new ones from her first show yesterday 

She was perfectly behaved but on occasion a little looky, which is only to be expected due to her young age, greenness and inexperience. Despite that she was one of the best behaved horses there on the day, and there was a huge number of distractions and scary monsters that she just completely ignored. I couldn't be more proud!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Alexmac156 said:


> This is my newest addition to the family. His name is Bentley. Racing name is Indy Forest


He's gorgeous!!!! In all my years working with horses, I've owned everything from the perfect buckskin, to appaloosas, a gorgeous roan, to paints, bays and chestnuts, but I've aaaalways wanted that perfect dapple gray with dark legs, mane and tail. Hasn't happened yet. Bentley is that dream horse.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Aw. Thank you!! He's too skinny right now.. so he's getting the royal treatment of lounging around, eating, and getting to be a horse. Once he puts more weight on, we'll start training again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

My fiancé and I were at the barn, and was able to snap this picture. I absolutely love it.. and felt like sharing  It makes him look short like a pony (He's 16.2 hh) .. but he looks beautiful.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

These are my CURRENT thoroughbreds:

Duckhorn. 1997 stallion:










And Paris Blue Grass. 1999 mare:


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

All such beautiful creatures!! <3


----------

